# working bullies (do they exist)



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

besides breeding dogs with big heads, are there any bully kennels out there that actually use their dogs for something?


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

interesting topic. :goodpost:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

theres all sorts of kennels that breed for WP.
google it


----------



## widerange (Nov 11, 2009)

doesnt powerline kennels breed bully style dogs for performce?


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Would you consider hog hunting working? Cause if so, Camelot breeds "bullies" (larger pits) and they hog hunt with them.


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

I've seen some websites where there dog has won somthing in a "bully expo"


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've seen pictures of bullies pulling, though I couldn't tell you which kennels do it off the top of my head.


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

I know that Camelot dogs are considered good hog dogs, but I don't know if they'd be considered an "American Bully". I'm talking about dogs that are actually registered as an American Bully. About the weight pull, you have the Whopper dogs and so forth, but aren't they pretty much bandogs (pit bull x mastiff crosses).


----------



## Absolute Peril (Jan 21, 2010)

I suppose some American Bullies have some drive but that is very few. Most American Bullies were bred for color and size not for work.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

I think in a couple of years there will be more bullys doing weight pulling and being bred in that direction.


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

I hope so, my question was not meant to insult the Bully fans. I just hate to see dogs being bred solely for big heads and extremely squat (horribly deformed) bodies. It pains me to even look at the photos of some of those dogs. In fact, I like stocky dogs, but ones that are still very athletic, not freaky looking.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

sammy said:


> I hope so, my question was not meant to insult the Bully fans. I just hate to see dogs being bred solely for big heads and extremely squat (horribly deformed) bodies. It pains me to even look at the photos of some of those dogs. In fact, I like stocky dogs, but ones that are still very athletic, not freaky looking.


If the extreme dogs are not your thing that's cool but not all bullies are bred to that standard. Imho the bully is a show dog bred for aesthetic reasons so I don't know how much of a worker it would ever be. I would like them to try though. I am a firm believer in function....without function there isnt direction....without direction the breed will suffer.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

los44 said:


> If the extreme dogs are not your thing that's cool but not all bullies are bred to that standard. Imho the bully is a show dog bred for aesthetic reasons so I don't know how much of a worker it would ever be. I would like them to try though. I am a firm believer in function....without function there isnt direction....without direction the breed will suffer.


I mean this with no disrespect buddy, just asking. Youre saying that the bully is a show dog bred for aesthetic reasons. I know that. Then you say you don't know how much of worker it would be. But most working abilities stem from function do they not? I mean then there's the drive, you can have great function but no underlying energy to get it all going. So if you say that without function there is no direction, isn't the breed already suffering? I know there's great specimens and not all bully dogs are extremes, i know that, but the ones that are, are they not taking a step back when it comes to functionality? Don't extreme features compromise health and hinder motion? Just asking as a fair question, you have good posts i want to see what you think.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I mean this with no disrespect buddy, just asking. Youre saying that the bully is a show dog bred for aesthetic reasons. I know that. Then you say you don't know how much of worker it would be. But most working abilities stem from function do they not?
> i agree
> I mean then there's the drive, you can have great function but no underlying energy to get it all going. are you saying the bully has no drive at all cause if you are i would say you are mistaken
> So if you say that without function there is no direction, isn't the breed already suffering?that was my point
> ...


check out gooch, i consider him extreme yet functional. tell me what you think of him
GOOCH


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

los44 said:


> check out gooch, i consider him extreme yet functional. tell me what you think of him
> GOOCH


I would say I'd have to see him in motion to determine that. But to answer your question, no I do not think all Bullies lack drive. But some APBTs lack drive as well. I am just saying that the lack of drive plus the hindering qualities are a set back, not just for the bullies, but important to point out because this is a breed that needs much direction IMO


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I would say I'd have to see him in motion to determine that. But to answer your question, no I do not think all Bullies lack drive. But some APBTs lack drive as well. I am just saying that the lack of drive plus the hindering qualities are a set back, not just for the bullies, but important to point out because this is a breed that needs much direction IMO


we are in agreement


----------

